# Plafon de leds



## peperc (Mar 9, 2019)

hola, me refiero a estos plafones:

plafon leds - Buscar con Google

tuve la oportunidad e cambiar 3 quyemados de un cliente, apenas parpadeaban o no prendian.
los cambie por nuevos.
los viejos se fueron estropeando solos.
EL TEMA ES QUE  me los traje a casa pensando que aprenderia algo, dije:
alguno sera la lampara y otro sera el driver.....

pero no >> en los 3 el driver no andaba y la luz tampoco ( le di tension con la fuente ) .
y abri uno ( lleva entre 70 y 100 leds, en tira ) .

el driver dice 50 v 300 mA el plafond es de 18w comerciales

me quede pensando : ¿ como es posible, ?? de los 3 se quemo todo.
y luego de pensar un rato:

tantos leds, es obvio que son grupos en paralelo.
entonces... como es que va un driver de corriente constante ??

se quema una linea y el driver intenta mantener la corriente o sea la misma corriente siendo un grupo menos >> pronto se quemara otro grupo y lo mismo...
antes que se de un efecto cascada y mueran  TODOS  palma el driver.

asi no queda nada reutilizable.

¿ ES POSIBLE ??


----------



## Emis (Mar 9, 2019)

Es una realidad comercial, totalmente hechos para romperse

El efecto cascada es inevitable cuando los conectan de ese modo, además está el punto de, mala calidad en los LED, mala calidad en refrigeración, y bueno la obsolesencia programada


----------



## peperc (Mar 10, 2019)

hola, mira vos, era como pensaba... diseñar algo asi , para que uno no pueda "rescatar " nada.. 
increible.


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 10, 2019)

Si es la triste realidad, mala refrigeracion y componentes poco fiables abundan en el mercado chino de la iluminacion


----------



## peperc (Mar 10, 2019)

mira que , si vamosa comparar.. en los plafones esos leds por lo menos estan pegados a el cuerpo de aluminio... 
y es grande ...
muchos otros ni eso y duran.....
a mi me parece que se "esforzaron" para que todo palme.


----------



## peperc (Mar 14, 2019)

hola, se viene el fin de semana y queria mirar esto un poco .
el chip que usa el driver es  este y aca esta el esquema:

FT8350C-FT8350CD芯片==www.ic37.com



buscando vi que internamente el chip tiene un dz entre vcc  masa ( adentro de el chip) :
esto es lo mejor que encontre de el diagrama interno ( hay varios chips chinos, todos similares) :

FT8870C原厂直销-低价现货供应==www.ic37.com



diganme si me equivoco : mi idea es medir si tengo esos 300 v cc en la entrada y si tengo una vcc  regular ( no se de cuanto es ese dz interno) , si esta eso ok.
y si el diodo de la salida no esta dañado, pues no queda otra que el chip haya muerto.

o ven algo mas que revisar ??

la prueba que hice inicialmente fue poner una R . en la salida un segundo, que era de el valor adecuado, no recuerdo que decia la caja de el driver, pero si decia 50v 300 mA , pues ese valor :
50/0,3 .
ni falta hacia medir, deberia calentar si  el driver estaba mandando energia... pero nada.
poor eso ahora quria solo de distraccion ver si se pueden reparar facil, asi me guardo algun driver de repuesto...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 14, 2019)

A esos drivers se le modifica la corriente variando la resistencia sensora de corriente , fijate por aqui : Lámparas Nova Electricity Galponera 65 Watts duran poco

 Incluso hay otro post sobre lámparas led y no lo encuentro


----------



## peperc (Mar 15, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> A esos drivers se le modifica la corriente variando la resistencia sensora de corriente , fijate por aqui : Lámparas Nova Electricity Galponera 65 Watts duran poco
> 
> Incluso hay otro post sobre lámparas led y no lo encuentro



ahhhhhh... el señor moderador que manda a todos a buscar........
asi que el buscador no es tan magico..
a cuantos mando al averno por eso injustamente ????


respecto de el otro enlace: MIL GRACIAS !! ya me pongo a leerlo.
( de primer ame habia sorprendido el esquema y a que NO  realimenta la salida hacia la entrada, asi que no sabia como == mide la corriente .

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
solo analizando ( con mis limitaciones) :


ac aNO veo ninguna resistencia serie ( sensora)  ni en la entrada ni en la salida... no se donde ira....y en la placa que ( ahor ala busco ) , no se ve nada asi , es muy simple, la placa es como este esquema.
en el esquema interno pinta estar relacionado con la parte de corriente constante las patas RP Y CS pero no veo en el esquema como "sensan " realmente .
a menos que no sensen realmente, sino que den un valor de referencia, o de comparacion, pero no real....


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 15, 2019)

Hola...La corriente esta fijada de forma indirecta con la medición de la caída de tensión en la resistencia de CS a GND que generalmente son de bajo valor y hay fórmulas para calcularlo en la hoja de datos del dispositivo de control en cuestión si está publicado por el fabricante, cosa que no ocurre como en la mayoría de los dispositivos de origen asiático de consumo.

Como ejemplo la hoja de datos de este IC controlador que si esta como calcularla.

 

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## peperc (Mar 15, 2019)

hola, gracias por el dato...
les cuento, me costo un poco el darme cuenta pero en estos aparatos lo que se muere mas que nada es el plafond, o sea los leds, miren en este caso que INCREIBLE modo de conexion:
( con cuidado segui las conexiones de las tiras de leds y me di cuenta) :



me parecio una manera horrible de conexion, para no quemarse >> basta que un grupo se dañe un led para que se produzca el efecto casscada que hablabamos.
y esas tiras  de leds , nada se puede hacer con ellas, horribles, intocables.


ahora, volviendo al driver : 
agarre uno y lo medi, me parecio un poco raro el tema, pero aca les pongo lo que medi y me dicen .
V
V
V
siendo el circuito de abajo, medi en el C. que esta luego de el puente  211vcc ( si, raro, ya que tengo 220vca de entrada ) .
entre vcc y masa de el ci o sea pata 1 y 4  medi solo 1,1 vcc .
entr eel + de el puente y la pata 1 de el ci medi 208 v >> lo que me hace pensar mi primer conclusion de que el ci esta en corto internamente .... pero ante la duda medi con el tester en ohms mas bien en la escala dque es para medir diodos y me daba como si hubiese un diodo ahi, la compare la medicion con la de un dz  y me daba igual.
de un lado unos 600 ohms y de el otro lado muchisimo mas.
es como si el Dz interno estuviese bien, pero al dar tension se pone en corto... no se.


entre 7 y 8 y el punto de +V ( o sea el primario de el trafo ) tenia 210 v , o sea que el transistor interno no conmutaba.

en fin.. ah.. esto sin carga, pero luego le puse una carga ( resistencia de 180 ohms, de 120 ohms y de 330 ohms) y tampoco nada...
el driver se supone es 18 w  y dice 50 v 300 mA .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2019)

La  Nova es igual , tiene 12 grupos en serie de 7 leds en paralelo ,  cortocircuité uno de esos paquetes con los 7 quemados y le achiqué la corriente  , fijate de agrandar la resistencia que te indica *ricbevi.*


----------



## peperc (Mar 15, 2019)

hola, es que mire solo un poco las tiras.. son chiquitas, un asco..... dificiles de soldar, si las despegas luego son un parto.. encima, donde las soldaduras de los cables se destruyen..... 
un horror  para manejarme.
la verdad, si no lo hicieron eso asi a proposito NO LES CREO.

ahora que las conozco vere de probar alimentando de a un grupo a ver que pasa , pero lo veo tan dificil de hacer parches.

y cuando probe con poca corriente , no se si es un efecto de la falla o que , pero parapdeaban algunos grupos...
en fin, seguire haciendo pruebas de curioso, total, ya si se rompen todas no importa.
son dificilisimas hasta para sacarlas ( desmontarlas) y usarlas para cualquier otra cosa, un asco.
yo he usado tiras de las 5630 , pero estas son la mitad de ancho y leds chiquitos amontonados.

un horror.... 
dedicare un rato el fin de semana.

por ahora me voy dando cuenta que es mejor... mucho mejor un portalamparas colgando con una lampara de leds que estos plafones.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2019)

Encima están soldados sobre circuito impreso de aluminio que te disipa todo el calor , con dos soldadores de 30 o 40 Watts los podés sacar y poner


----------



## peperc (Mar 15, 2019)

no... yo ya hice "cosas" con las 5630 y es un parto.. una verdadera porqueria y mira que tuve que dessoldar muchas.. pero un asco de mal.
estas de estos plafones son mas chiquitas y tienen mucho menos "isla" a los lados ( esta bien por abajo) .... .
no da...

voy a mirarlas un poco  a ver que ... pero me da la impresion de como tantas cosas hoy dia:
un tiempo en una caja y un dia patada en el 0rt0 a la caja y al tacho.

la verdad, esta todo tan confuso hoy dia.. uno aprende, observa y nada puede hacer:
1 -- una fuente mas "cuidadosa" con el plafond ?? NOO.. el aparato entero vale 250 $ ( 1 u$ = 40 $ ) .
2 --- recomendar a clientes que no los compren ?? NOO  es gastar polvora en chimangos, mil veces me paso, no funciona asi el homo - tontis.

en fin....
nada....

solo me gustaria saber como termina el driver ??
si hago una historia imaginaria:
un led se muere si se pone en corto no pasa nada, ya que el sistema funciona POR CORRIENTE, no deberia afectar...
( ah.. de paso que escribo pienso, vos dijiste que puenteaste un grupo , no deberia de hacer falta cambiar esa R . ni nada , se supone no afecta) .
PERO si se abre un led, luego se abrira otro de ese grupo ... y asi hasta que se muera un grupo.... y abre y listo , se apaga el plafond pero el driver no deberia de quemarse...
creo...

no se por que palma el driver.. 
si entiendo que palme el plafond, esa estructura de leds paralelo - serie.
pero no entiendo por que palma el driver, casi diria que esa estructura " lo protege " al driver.

veremos.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Encima están soldados sobre circuito impreso de aluminio que te disipa todo el calor , con dos soldadores de 30 o 40 Watts los podés sacar y poner



estas no.. son tira comun , pintada de blanco y abajo tipo resina ( no las que soportan agua) .... es flexible, pegadas solo a el aluminio ... pero igual feas para trabajar.


DOSMETROS dijo:


> La  Nova es igual , tiene 12 grupos en serie de 7 leds en paralelo ,  cortocircuité uno de esos paquetes con los 7 quemados y le achiqué la corriente  , fijate de agrandar la resistencia que te indica *ricbevi.*



los drivers se queman, dejan de andar / me odian.. no se que les pasa como ya puse arriba... y si no los entiendo NO LOS TOCO..
uina fuente a capacitor me es mas facil y manejable, pero .... lo que vale el aparato no vale la pena, ademas, como dije: palma todo , el plafond los leds , solo falta que si guarde la caja de carton esta tambien se prenda fuego


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 15, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> estas no.. son tira comun , pintada de blanco y abajo tipo resina ( no las que soportan agua) .... es flexible, pegadas solo a el aluminio ... pero igual feas para trabajar.


 
Ahhh igual que éstas que es impreso común pintado de blanco , tres  tiras de leds puestos de a dos en serie y todo en paralelo queda a 6 V y anda con su batería . . . 






¿Falla de diseño o de materiales en luz de emergencia Gamasonic DL20L?


----------



## peperc (Mar 28, 2019)

hola, lo pongo aca para NO abrir otro tema.

desde hace tiempo he notado que las famosas lamparas de leds clasicas como esta :

lampara led sica - Google Search:

duran poco, hoy, saco una quemada ( de la misma marca de la foto ) y la desarmo:
CON GRAN SORPRESA ME ENCUENTRO que esta la base de aluminioo de lso leds y en ella hay componentes.
y al sacarla NO ESTA EL DRIVER.
siempre veia la plaquita de el driver, pues ya no mas.
por eso mientras todo sube de precio estas lamparas estan mas baratas.

obvio que duran lo que un gas en una canasta.

no sque fotos, pero seguro las veran ustedes pronto , lo que si vi es solo 2 semiconductores:
uno cuadrado de 4 patas ( el puente) y uno mas chiquito de 3 patas ( un transistor) , pero NO VI ningun transformador.
esta bien que ahi no hace falta aislacion.
pero.. ¿ como haran?? 
es obvio que la calidad no es ni prioridad 1 ni prioridad 2 ni prioridad 3 , la proxima que tenga en mis manos le saco una foto.
algo similar a esto:






con un pequeño C electrolitico de 400 v .


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 28, 2019)

Es que por 4  o 5 led que tiene no se necesita tanto para que funcione un rato...en formatos TO-92 he visto controladores como este que me refiero  aquí  Lámparas Nova Electricity Galponera 65 Watts duran poco

Ric.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2019)

En casa estoy usando Interelec y Baw y me vienen durando tres años


----------



## peperc (Mar 28, 2019)

no entiendo como funciona.. de curioso  la proxima la guardare...
no usan transformador, ni un capacitor tipo 0,47 para hacer una fuente ca`pacitiva.

no se como hacen .
rectifican y listo?? .. solo un transistor ? 'que usaran ? un mosfet para que termine trabajando en serie ?? me parece absurdo.

bueno, no importa, el tiempo lo dira, cuando me caiga otra en mis manos la vere.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 28, 2019)

Podría ser que rectifique y le haga un PWM  con algún ciclo de trabajo bien bajo


----------



## peperc (Mar 28, 2019)

usando solo los extremos de la senoidal.
es como lanzarse de un avion con el paracaidas de un amigo poco confiable... .. 
de drivers seguros y confiables llegamos a algo asi


----------



## Scooter (Mar 29, 2019)

Es como todo.
Las primeras lámparas de bajo consumo que compré siguen funcionando treinta años después. Las que compré a continuación se fundían una tras otra.
De leds solo he cambiado dos, una osram y una china. Las demás son Phillips y ya llevan años ahí.

Lo barato sale caro. Lo malo es que los listos venden caro lo barato y ya no sabes a qué atenerte.


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 29, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> no entiendo como funciona.. de curioso  la proxima la guardare...
> no usan transformador, ni un capacitor tipo 0,47 para hacer una fuente ca`pacitiva.
> 
> no se como hacen .
> ...



No son transistores simplemente son IC en forma de transistores(o cualquier otro encapsulado) y usan la caída de tensión de una resistencia que esta generalmente en serie con un terminal para determinar mediante el sistema que use para control(PWM, etc) la corriente que se le entrega a los led o serie de ellos.


----------



## peperc (Abr 16, 2019)

y aca tenemos "lo ultimo en lamparas led" :
de 4 que saque , las 4 iguales: en liso y llano corto circuito , esos cabes son de 220v ya que No hay driver.
o como se ve el driver esta en la misma placa de leds.

TODAS terminan asi, solo les falta algo de TNT en el espacio vacio , donde esta el casquillo y carton lleno.

encima, ahi se ve: es TODO  lo que hay , nada mas...
puente y capacitor ( si , lo verifique es un capacitor)  y un "3 patas" sea un T. o sea un ci  es un 3 patas, no es capaz de hacer nada mas que conmutar...
asi que el unico "esquema posible" con eso es conmutar en pulsos cada semiciclo y jugar con el tao de una R y ese C.

no hay inductancia , no hay transformador, no hay nada mas.

el calor cuartea hasta la pintura y quema a el cable de 220v .
que mas esperar ?? 

vuelvo a las de filamento , que no hacian  esto.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 16, 2019)

no se que le pasó por la cabeza al chino que diseño eso, es mas que obvio que todo se va a calentar hasta resecarse





PD: haaaaa claro su propia obsolescencia programada ningún bld el chino


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 16, 2019)

Los "inorantes" no logran ver el arte  , esos diversos diseños de pintura crackeleada


----------



## peperc (Abr 16, 2019)

de ahora en mas me pones todo lamparas led en la cetedral !!! 
me sacas las viejas que son un peligro !!! 

decia el franchute.

aca el circuito.. lo levante:
en el dibujo estan todos lso datos, medi UN SOLO LED y me da 19 v para que prenda decentemente .
obvio que cada led esta formado por un grupo de leds en serie en su intimidad.


no pude ver el codigo de el transistor / integrado, no se ve..
si alguien lo sabe...

me da mucha curiosidad como es  posible que se maneje eso , por pulsos ?? manda pulsos de tremenda corriente, esos leds son de 20 a 40 mA y con las resistencias serie que hay , me da mas de 300 mA
pulsos de eso ??

o sera ese transistor lineal ? no creo no ?
mide la corriente usando la R = 22 ohms y en funcion de eso decide que Ton y Toff  manda.

muy jugado el asunto.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 18, 2019)

Tres preguntas...¿de que potencia son las lámparas?, ¿marca?, ¿mediste las R o solo te guiaste por lo que esta marcado en el cuerpo?.

Generalmente y todas las que conozco traen IC dedicados(referencia en el PCB U1) de formas y tamaños diversos pero ese modelo nunca la vi.

Desconozco la numeración pero aun leyéndolos, es complejo encontrar data técnica ya que cada fabricante hace lo que se le antoja y si es de "importancia" en cuanto al volumen de fabricación, se hace el IC con numeración interna para identificación.

Me desconcierta el tema de LED de 19V aparentemente se hacen hasta LED específicos con 6 "LEDcitos"(6 x 3.6 =21.6V tensión nominal de trabajo y prende desde los 19)  dentro de la misma cápsula 

Ric.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2019)

Conozco leds de 3 y de 6V , que son los de backlight de tv lcd , nunca vi de 19 V (que evidentemente parecerían tener 6 internos en serie)


----------



## peperc (Abr 18, 2019)

ya habia medido esto en plafones tambien, estas son como dije ( mas arriba puse fotos)  lamparas comunes, tipo 7 w de rosca edison.

me interesa sus opiniones de "como " funciona eso .

NO me interesa arreglarlas, es solo curiosidad.

asi como se ve tengo 311 v de cc menos 266 v = 45 v

45v / 104 ohms de resistencias = tipo 0,5 amper 
y esos leds se alimentan con 30 a 50 mA 
asi que ??? 

ese "3 patas" es lineal ?? ... . o manda pulsos brutos como si fuese un control remoto IR ?? 
no hay otra por el esquema, no existe otra opcion .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 18, 2019)

peperc dijo:


> NO me interesa arreglarlas, es solo curiosidad.


 
No digo de arreglarlas económicamente hablando , sino para aprender y/o cómo desafío personal , yo mediría todos los leds , si hay alguno quemado a puentearlo o reemplazarlo por alguno de la otra , con dos soldadores comunes y corrientes de tipo 30 Watts se desueldan perfectamente


----------



## peperc (Abr 18, 2019)

hola, no va por ese lado, ya lso probe y andan los leds .

se quema por los cables de 220v , se van quemando y encima terminan haciendo corto entre ellos o contra  la pista  que pasa por ahi de leds ( en 2 estaba volada ) :
calor quema y destruye, es eso aca el 100 % 

mira, al foto de arriba con lo que es : 


le voy a sacar el "3 patas" y solo dejo el puente  y le pongo una R. limitadora..... y anda.,

bah.. ni vale la pena, es perder tiempo .

solo me gustaria saber que tienen en la cabeza .


peperc dijo:


> y
> ese "3 patas" es lineal ?? ... . o manda pulsos brutos como si fuese un control remoto IR ??
> no hay otra por el esquema, no existe otra opcion .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 10, 2020)

Bue...dejo acá un poco de info experimental:
Hace unos meses compre unos plafones LED para reemplazar plafones comunes que tenían lamparas de un millon de watts y no se veía un pomo.
Uno de los plafones LED lo he encendido solo 5 o 6 veces y es (era) de 18W.
Hace 4 o 5 días miré el plafón y estaba semi-encendido, como cuando molesta el neon de la llave...pero yo lo había quitado cuando lo instalé. Sin entender nada, encendí el plafon y puuuuffffff bang ching pooong se sintió un feo ruido y se apagó. Como soy muy ratón y quería aprovechar los $350 que me costó, hoy lo bajé para ver que había sucedido y primero encontré esto:

Huuuummmmmm....algo pasó ahí. Había un par de bichos muertos y una mancha como de humedad  pero que yo sepa ahí no cae agua de ninguna parte (aunque el plafón que reemplacé tambien tenía una mancha similar).
Bueno, saqué el difusor y había una parva de leds quemados con el puntito negro al medio. Estos aparatos usan una tira de leds que es una serie de grupos de 5 leds en paralelo...así como te lo digo. Habían volado 4 o 5 grupos, asi que hubo que quitarlos con un destornillador usando la técnica de los *Hermanos Macana*:

Y poner un puente de soldadura en cada grupo volado:

Una vez probada la continuidad OK, rearmé el aparato y lo conecté para ver que onda:

Y ahí se puede ver claramente la zona mas oscura por la ausencia de leds....pero por 10 minutos de trabajo y 2cm de estaño me ahorré comprar otro plafón (mas que ahorrar no tengo donde comprarlo por la cuarentena) hasta que averigue que sucedió con este, que ahora ilumina como de 14 watts


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 10, 2020)

Mismo que éstas : Lámparas Nova Electricity Galponera 65 Watts duran poco


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 10, 2020)

Lo que sucede es que palmó estando apagada             así que no creo que por ahora deba bajarle la corriente....que viene en un regulador en una cajita aparte y que no había muerto...


----------



## geor16 (Abr 11, 2020)

Ya me paso varias veces que se me rompan esos plafones, los de 18W, quedan o titilando o con una luz muy tenue. Lo que hice fue cambiarle los dos electrolíticos y ya van 4 de 6 que salen andando.. Todo muy rustico, sin medir ni pensar nada igual, pero salieron andando.


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 11, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo que sucede es que palmó estando apagada             así que no creo que por ahora deba bajarle la corriente....que viene en un regulador en una cajita aparte y que no había muerto...


Dejalos así quietos los dos y que muera primero al que le toque


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Lo que sucede es que palmó estando apagada           así que no creo que por ahora deba bajarle la corriente....que viene en un regulador en una cajita aparte y que no había muerto...


 
Naaa , se van quemando de a poco andando y no notás la diferencia , la solución es comprar plafón nuevo y limitarle corriente.

Saludos !


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 11, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Naaa , se van quemando de a poco andando y no notás la diferencia , la solución es comprar plafón nuevo y limitarle corriente.


Es que lo usé 5 o 6 veces por un par de horas y cuando estaba "medio encendido" la llave de la luz estaba apagada y sin neon...
Eso es lo que me sorprende y asusta 👽👽👽👽🥶🥶

Voy a tener que encerrar al gnomo...ya j0de demasiado...

O ver si en realidad viene agua por algun caño de la luz...lo que me preocupa más aún...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2020)

Sacá el plafón y poné un vaso luminoso


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 11, 2020)

Esta foto es una lámpara LED Osram que anuncia 6000 horas pero con suerte puede durar 3000 y por lo general menos de 2000 --> no las compren!!!

La lámpara es de 4.5W y las uso para iluminar el frente de mi casa.

Como palmaron 2 leds y medio de 5 que lleva ni me gasté en arreglarla, pero tengo otras dos con un led muerto (bue...a una ya le murió el segundo) en los veladores de mi habitación. Ninguna duró ni la mitad de las horas anunciadas...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2020)

Con una plancha a vapor al máximo puesta al revés sobre una olla los desoldas en 5 segundos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 11, 2020)

Pero para que los desoldaría???
No vale la pena tratar de reemplazar los leds, y sacar el impreso de aluminio es un lío por los contactos clavados al PCB de abajo....donde supongo estará el controlador.
Cuando los puenteo le aplico el destornillador o el alicate afilado y una gota de estaño...y allá van de nuevo.
Las lámparas Osram son malas con M de mucho y por dos mangos mas compro las Philips que hasta ahora son imbatibles...

Pero me interesa lo de la plancha al vapor....
Son estas????








						Plancha a Vapor Atma PAV1217N
					

Diseño: Además de ergonómico y práctico, el diseño de la plancha Atma PAV1217N está pensado para un resultado más eficiente a la hora de planchar: ...




					www.fravega.com


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2020)

*Solo porque estás en cuarentena* , de dos o tres armas una y de paso le quitás una resistencia de las de medición de corriente  y quedará de 3 W pero no se quema más.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 11, 2020)

A pedido del publico, quedan unas fotos de la porquería Osram:




Esta tiene una sola resistencia SMD para sensar (parece decir 1R80 o 1RB0)....no vale la pena meterse a desarmarla para luego intentar cambiarla.

Lo bueno es que queda un excelente *molde-para-coser-medias* para uso de la patrona... irrompible y gratis (yo le pego la tulipa con Ecole)


----------



## marcelo2112 (Abr 11, 2020)

Esta cuarentena me tiene muy aburrido...
Encontre este post y como tengo unas 4 o 5 de estos plafones tirados, me puse a revisar un poco y encontre uno que no tiene un solo led quemado, asi que me concentre en arreglar una fuente, dos de ellas hacian encender los leds muy tenues, no encontre el problema, otra  hizo circuito el capacitor de 400v y volo el puente, asi que con un puente y capa de otra me arme uno.
Ahora tengo un plafon de repuesto. Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 11, 2020)

*marcelo2112 *El capacitor ese de 400V se desvaloriza y brillan menos 

*Dr. Zoidberg *Fué con la plancha o con motosierra ¿?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 11, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Fué con la plancha o con motosierra ¿?


Jajaja ..con el alicate. Estaban quemados y pensé: primero pruebo si va con quitar la resistencia y despues veo de desoldarlos bien ya que no tengo otra lampara disponible para desguace.
Pero la resistencia es una sola y no vale cambiarla por que es un lío....al final...nada...


----------



## SKYFALL (Abr 11, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Jajaja ..con el alicate. Estaban quemados y pensé: primero pruebo si va con quitar la resistencia y despues veo de desoldarlos bien ya que no tengo otra lampara disponible para desguace.
> Pero la resistencia es una sola y no vale cambiarla por que es un lío....al final...nada...


Puedes también calentar con cautin justamente detrás del led fallecido haciendo movimientos circulares para soltarlo, 

Otra mas efectiva que he visto hacerla a mis Gurús Hindues de la electrónica, soltarlos calentando por detras con un encendedor, caen como cocos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 11, 2020)

SKYFALL dijo:


> Otra mas efectiva que he visto hacerla a mis Gurús Hindues de la electrónica, soltarlos calentando por detras con un encendedor, caen como cocos.


Recién encontré un video en YT y está bueno el método. Mañana lo pruebo


----------



## marcelo2112 (Abr 12, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> *marcelo2112 *El capacitor ese de 400V se desvaloriza y brillan menos



Lo medi, y estaba bien la capacidad. Ademas lo use para reparar otra fuente. 
Otra posibilidad? Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 12, 2020)

marcelo2112 dijo:


> Lo medi, y estaba bien la capacidad. Ademas lo use para reparar otra fuente.
> Otra posibilidad? Saludos.


 
Estadísticamente , una posibilidad por cada componente . . .  cuec


----------



## marcelo2112 (Abr 13, 2020)

Les comento para que quede registro, como leeran un poco mas arriba,  repare una fuente de tres plafones quemados, encontre uno que no tenia leds quemados y me dije ya me arme uno.
Un dia despues me doy cuenta de que no alumbra como tiene que ser, pensando en la fuente la cambie por otra que esta funcionando,  y no alumbra.
Que me pasa? Los leds estan agotados?. Me puse a desarmar otro plafon y me encuentro con uno que tiene serie de dos led y no cinco como todos los demas. Resulta que repare la fuente para el plafon de dos leds en serie y yo le puse uno de cinco en serie. 
Repare mi error y ya alumbra como debe.
Queda en evidencia que no todos son iguales como suponiamos, tengan cuidado.
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 21, 2020)

Apliqué la técnica de los gurúes hindúes de Skyfall pero un poco mas extrema: puse el pcb metálico con los leds sobre la llama de la cocina....3 segundos y un toque con una pinza de depilar o similar y salen volando. Y se pueden volver a soldar de la misma forma!!!!
Bien..dejo una fotos:



Y todos los leds funcionan!!!! Pero el que está marroncito seguro que palma pronto.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 21, 2020)

Bién ahí con el sistema indio 👨‍🔧 Esos son idénticos a los backlight de TV !

Los comerciales son éstos :









						Soldador Desoldador Plancha Planchita Leds Backlight Led Tv  - $ 2.349
					

• Descripción:~ ESTACION PLANCHA / PLANCHITA SOLDADORA - DESOLDADORA ~• Especificaciones:- Tensión de alimentación: 220Vca- Potencia: 200W- Tiempo de calentamiento: Aproximadamente 30 segundos- Temperatura de funcionamiento: 250ºC +/- 10ºC- Temperatura con regulación automática - Placa...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				












						Soldador Desoldador De Leds Para Tv Plancha Soldadora - $ 3.133,7
					

Soldador Desoldador De Leds Para Tv - Retroiluminacion Backlight Led - Plancha Soldadora Código Interno: 4668_____________________________________________________________• Descripción del Producto:Apto para todo tipo de tiras backlight LED TVApto para reballing y todo tipo de componentes SMD-260...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				












						Soldador Desoldador De Leds Para Tv Plancha Soldadora 270w - $ 2.498
					

Visitá nuestra lista de articulos completa en el siguiente link ----> https://eshops.mercadolibre.com.ar/DUAITEK - Apto para todo tipo de tiras backlight LED TV- Apto para reballing y todo tipo de componentes SMD- Conexion AC 220V directa- Temperatura constantePlancha ideal para reparación de...




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				












						Soldador Desoldador Leds Tv Backlight Led Smd Grande - $ 5.160,96
					

Encontrá más productos en Mercado Libre




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




Yo no me dedico . . .  aunque eventualmente lo hago , por eso no me lo he comprado y uso la plancha dada vuelta sobre la cacerola  Aunque quizás recicle una resistencia de cafetera 😶


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 22, 2020)

Esas planchas ¿serian mejor de acero inoxidable o vulcanizado o de aluminio?

Me están entrando ganas de hacer manualidades.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2020)

Parecen ser de aluminio , Don  *D@rkbytes* tiene una ,  una base de vieja cafetera de filtro iría bárbara !

. . .  Seguro tenés tres o cuatro por ahí !  👨‍🔧


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 22, 2020)

Justo estube a punto de destruir ....digo reciclar una casi igual pensando en esto, pero la vieja me dijo que la arreglara  

pero cualquier día desaparece de la mesa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2020)

O una vieja plancha gay  . . . invertida 🥳

Hay que regularla 260-270


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 22, 2020)

Me tendré que hacer con termómetro adecuado para estos menesteres por que la que tengo no indica temperatura.
Aunque creo que ya probé y no fui capaz de desoldar smd, pero no probé tira led por no quitar adhesivo doble cara.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2020)

Los leds de backlight y de lamparitas , ya sea aluminio o pertinax se desueldan en 4 o 5 segundos . . .  muy util una brusela tipo relojero.

Mi histórica y abandonada plancha de soltero "Siemens made un Germany" si los desuelda , la plancha de Biarru , no  🤷‍♂️


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 22, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Mi histórica y abandonada plancha "Siemens made un Germany" si los desuelda , la plancha de Biarru , no


Quizá sea por el grosor de la suela, las philips que reparaba hace treinta años tenían las suela muy fina en comparación con otras marcas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 22, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> y uso la plancha dada vuelta sobre la cacerola


Dosme, no me queda claro eso de "dada vuelta sobre la cacerola"...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2020)

Pincha , yo lo atribuyo a la regulación-calibracion del termostato !

La cacerola , cómo de unos 25 o 27 cm de diámetro es solo para que la plancha se sostenga al revés , no cumple ninguna otra función . . .  bien Gitano


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 24, 2020)

Esto no es de un plafon, pero ordenando cosas apareció una vieja linterna recargable Atomlux (debe ser de la epoca donde nos gobernaba un turco) y, sorpresivamente, las pilas recargables aún funcionan pero la lamparita estaba rota.

Además de que ya no existen esas lámparas (2.4V 500mA) son un peligro para las pilas tan viejas...así que decidí usar un led blanco de 10mm que tenía guardado para reconstruir la lámpara.

Como se puede ver, el led tiene exactamente el mismo diámetro del casquillo de la lámpara, así que usando el soldador YUSPE recientemente "actualizado" logré armar esto:

No es alucinante como ilumina por que las pilas son dos de NiCd, lo que implica una tensión de alimentación de 2.6V recién cargadas, y como no le puse resistencia limitadora el pobre led consume lo que puede (calculo como 15mA) y....brilla.
En la oscuridad permite caminar sin llevarse nada puesto, pero si con el foco iluminaba CERO, con el led al menos alumbra, no tiro la linterna a la basura ni contamino el medio ambiente con las pilas. Nada mal para haber gastado 0.30 trumps.

*PD:* Lleva encendida como media hora y apenas si ha bajado 50mV la tensión de las baterías. Obviamente están vivas pero camino al Edén, así que cuando palmen tiro todo a la basura.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 24, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pincha , yo lo atribuyo a la regulación-calibracion del termostato


Estoy probando con la placa de una lavadora canivalizada y no hay forma de desoldar nada. El termostato corta antes de que se funda el estaño.
En la suya (plancha..)¿ se funde el estaño sobre la suela?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2020)

Claro , esa es la prueba de fuego , yo puedo fundir estaño sobre la suela de la plancha


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 24, 2020)

Nada, lo he ajustado un poco pero parece ser que he sido demasiado cauto. Está cortando constantemente y no da tiempo a fundir el estaño. 
En lugar de ajustar el tornillo he movido la "tuerca tope" 

​


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 24, 2020)

Con eso se calibra , o apretando o aflojando . . .


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Sep 25, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Con eso se calibra , o apretando o aflojando . . .


Lo he ajustado, reajustado y vuelto a ajustar porque seguía cortando el termostato sin dar tiempo a fundir el estaño. 
En la última "reajustada" conseguí que se fundiera el estaño sobre la plancha y puse la placa, tardó un poco pero llegué a desoldar dos resistencias de tres juntas. Pero (como me temía) empezó a enfriarse y no conseguí desoldar la tercera resistencia.
 Posible fusible térmico  

Aquí el mártir de prueba. 



La de la izquierda 800 Ohms. La de la derecha caput, pero ya estaba negra antes.


----------

